# KDE extended desktop



## cowplopmorris (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi,
I'm pretty new to Linux, and I'm running a Knoppix live CD.
Is there any way of getting an extended desktop up, so that i can connect a monitor to my notebook, and get the lcd and external monitor to display different things, like windows? If so, how?

Thanks.


----------



## cowplopmorris (Jun 7, 2006)

Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

I believe you can, by investing a top end Video card that drives two monitors.

To have Windows inside Linux you need to run VMware too.

I am not sure the KDE can be extended simply because you have two monitors which are used just to display more and larger images normally.


----------

